# A few BFD 1124P questions



## Bill Mac (Jan 10, 2009)

I picked up a 1124P today and have read through the guide and hope to connect it to my system tomorrow. In the guide it does not mention on how to set the 1124P to correct trouble spots with your subs response. I'm assuming if you have peaks at say 40Hz you select that frequency setting then chose the bandwidth and gain. Is this correct? Also can you store different presets say one for music and one for HT? I looked quickly at the manual and will read it more indepth tomorrow. 

Bill


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

All of that is covered on the second page of the BFD Guide, “Manual Measurement Method.” But yes that is the way to equalize problem frequencies, and yes the BFD has presets you can set up for different things like music and movies.


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Bill Mac (Jan 10, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> All of that is covered on the second page of the BFD Guide, “Manual Measurement Method.” But yes that is the way to equalize problem frequencies, and yes the BFD has presets you can set up for different things like music and movies.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Wayne,

Thanks for your help . I did not think to look in the Manual Measurement Method section as I am sticking with REW.

Bill


----------



## Bill Mac (Jan 10, 2009)

I setup the 1124P and with no surprise I have the dreaded hum . I would have been shocked if I did not as I have a slight hum with my F12SE if you put your ear up to the driver. I tried a cheater plug, disconnected my cable feed and plugged both the 1124P and the sub into another circuit. No luck as the hum is still there. I looked at this Jensen transformer.

http://www.jensen-transformers.com/sub1rr.html

I would like to try it but there are no local places that carry it and if it does not work I would be out shipping and possible restocking fees. Also the Sub 1-RR is over $100.00 which would be more than I paid for the 1124P. I really should have an electrician take a look at my wiring as that is where I should start. If I can not get the noise issue corrected the Anti-Mode 8003 might be the alternative.

Bill


----------

